# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Cảnh báo về việc chuyển hàng chậm của thành viên TBK-11

## tranminhlong

mình xin tạm thời xóa topic này vì lý do tế nhị và cũng vì nhân đạo,còn phải cho người ta cơi hội để sửa sai và có đường làm ăn.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, tranphong248, viet tran

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hzaii anh Cường người quen, mua hàng của em nhiều lần mấy bộ combo KR rồi, bởi vậy mấy hôm trước anh bảo anh mua KR mà rẻ em cũng bất ngờ, ai ngờ gặp cú đau thế này.

----------


## tranphong248

bác này có nhiều anh em than phiền quá.

----------


## hung1706

Em thành thật khuyên bác TBK nên nhanh chóng giải quyết dứt điểm. Vì giá trị tổng thật sự trên 10tr là vi phạm luật hình sự chứ không còn là dân sự nữa (lợi dụng sự tin tưởng và lừa gạt chiếm đoạt tài sản) 
https://luatminhkhue.vn/kien-thuc-lu...t-tai-san.aspx
Hy vọng bác chủ cũng nương tình cho em nó cái thang để bước xuống từ từ nhé (vì em cũng thấy là bác chủ cũng có ý nương từ trước thì cố gắng thêm chút xem sao)
Thân chào !

----------


## emptyhb

Mình mua hàng của Hoàng 1 lần, cặp ray, do không gấp nên cứ để Hoàng từ từ gửi, sau hơn tháng cũng nhận được hàng.

Bạn Hoàng làm sao mà gửi chậm nhiều người vậy?

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng là vào buổi sáng , chủ topic đã nói chuyện với mình về vụ này , mình có trao đổi là có vấn đề gì khúc mắc thì cứ viết rõ ràng ra vào mục cảnh báo để cho người bán hàng vào giải quyết rõ ràng , hi vọng mọi việc sẽ có câu trả lởi sớm nhất và mọi việc sẽ được giải quyết nhanh nhất.


Sãn đây nhờ mod chuyển topic này về đúng mục nha.

----------


## Letungquang

Bác tranminhlong tức giận cũng không có gì là lạ . nhưng từ từ giải quyết bác ơi..em lấy hàng của Hoàng TBK 11 mấy lần tuy chậm 1 chút nhưng cũng nhận đc hàng..còn Hoàng TBK 11 làm như vậy cũng ko đúng rồi....tiền đối với dân DIY quả thật là kiếm rất cực khổ....mong 2 bác giải quyết được sớm.

----------


## khangscc

Dân Diy đôi khi cố gắn mò mẫm món này món kia bán từng đồng để gom góp phục vụ sự nghiệp, có khi còn dấu vợ lập quỷ riêng. Bác tbk 11 làm vậy là diễn hơi sâu rồi. Nói thật nếu bác có ý định gì gì đó thì từ bỏ nhé, em chúa ghét loại đấy thà em mua món hàng giá cao ngất ngưỡng nhưng chủ bán nhiệt tình là em khoái. Còn vụ gì gì đó thì em nói hơi màu gian hồ tý nhé, các bác diễn đàn thông cảm, em sẵn sàng bỏ tiền gấp 10 lần hoặc hơn để đi thăm nom. Nếu bác ko có ý gì gì đó thì em thành thật xin lỗi vì quá lời

----------


## Vincent

Mua bán với mấy cụ trên này cũng ái ngại quá , các thành viên có uy tín , nhiều bài viết rồi thì không nói chứ mấy cụ mới chả biết đâu mà lần

----------


## tranminhlong

mình cũng muốn tạo cơ hội cho em nó sửa sai và có khi còn mua giúp em nó vài món đồ rồi trừ dần vào số tiền đã chuyển.chỉ mong là đừng có tái diễn chuyện này thôi.cái tức của mình lên đến đỉnh điểm là do gọi điện mãi mà không thèm nghe máy mà trước đó mình có nhắn tin nói là chỉ muốn nói chuyện tử tế và tạo cơ hội thôi/em nó cũng chỉ là sinh viên ở tỉnh còn non và chưa chín chắn thôi.

----------


## khangscc

Rút kinh nghiệm, mấy cụ trước khi giao dịch hỏi số tk, đc cụ thể . số tk là đương nhiên. Tra đc thông tin ngay

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Btk có bệnh hoạn hay công tác đột xuất gì bên nước bạn không. Ae nào biết nhà thì tới xem hộ cái

----------


## toanho

Mình cũng là newbie vừa vào đây chơi được hơn tháng thôi mà cũng mua trên đây hơn 10 triệu rồi. May mắn là người bán nào cũng nhiệt tình vui vẻ, ship sớm ngay khi mình CK luôn. trước khi quyết định CK thì mình có tham khảo qua hồ sơ của người bán nhưng có 1 điều là ít thấy comment hồi đáp từ người mua hàng. Nên khi mình mua của ai , hàng đúng như quảng cáo ship đúng hạn thì khi nhận được hàng mình đều comment tốt lại hết, để những người sau có muốn mua khi tham khảo hồ sơ cũng dể và người bán có thêm tinh thần phục vụ tốt hơn cho sân chơi nầy.

----------


## anhthai20121991

Hoàng cùng quê với em.bữa gặp để mua hàng 1 lần rồi.cũng còn sinh viên thôi.hi vọng em ấy biết sữa sai

----------


## ducduy9104

Sao nghe tên Hoàng lại nhớ đến cha Hoàng Art vậy ta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## truongkiet

có mua hàng của ku này vài lần nhưng toàn bảo giao đến tận nhà ko ah,nên ko bị tình trạng này

----------


## TBK-11

Em xin nhận lỗi về việc diễn ra với a Cường - tranminhlong. Anh Cường cũng đã đồng ý và cho em thời gian cũng như 2 phương án để giải quyết lỗi em gây ra.
Em cũng xin khẳng định với mọi người, em hoàn toàn không có ý nghĩ chiếm đoạt, lừa đảo anh. Lần đầu tiên anh em liên hệ nhau nhưng do em lại để xảy ra chuyện như thế này. Em đã xin lỗi và mong anh thông cảm cũng như khẳng định sẽ giải quyết theo phương án anh chọn. Em có đề xuất hướng giải quyết với anh. Nhưng anh rất bực vì anh gọi em không nghe đt nên anh mới đưa thông tin lên diễn đàn mình. Em cũng cảm ơn anh vì đã thông cảm.
Em cũng rất cảm ơn những anh em đã ủng hộ, tin tưởng em, mặc dù thời gian qua em đã có 2 đợt gửi hàng chậm trễ, 1 đợt rất lâu, làm ảnh hưởng đến một số anh.
Nhưng em vẫn xin khẳng định em chưa bao giờ và hoàn toàn k có ý định chiếm đoạt tiền từ anh em mua hàng.
Em xin tiếp tục được bán hàng, thu hồi vốn nhanh chóng giải quyết chuyện em gây ra cho anh Cường như ý anh.
Hiện tại em không có uy tín để bán hàng như trước nên nếu anh em nào lo sợ em lại lặp lại việc gửi hàng chậm trễ hay mất tiền có thể mua trực tiếp hoặc em sẽ gửi hàng và nhờ dịch vụ thu hộ COD để không ảnh hưởng đến người mua hàng. 
Xin phép e tiếp tục bán hàng trên những topic cũ đã mở. Vì hiện tại tài khoản em đã bị chặn gửi bài bán hàng. Anh Cường có bảo em nên tạo tk mới để bán hàng, nhưng em nghĩ đó k phải là cách giải quyết. Và quan trọng k phải nick nào mà đó là ai.
Em chỉ có thể nói như vậy và xin lỗi anh Cường-tranminhlong cũng như tất cả anh em, đặc biệt là những anh em đã tin tưởng, ủng hộ em.

----------


## tranminhlong

chào cả nhà,tình hình là mình đã nhận được tiền của Hoàng chuyển trả tối hôm thứ 4.đúng như thời hạn mà mình giao cho em nó.em nó cũng đã biết lỗi và nhận lỗi.em nó tuổi còn trẻ,đang là sinh viên và mình cũng là cựu sinh viên của ngôi trường em nó đang theo học.sau khi điều tra thì cũng được biết 1 phần nguyên nhân do em nó chủ quan khi nghĩ là nguồn hàng  tại bãi mối vẫn còn và đã vội vàng giao bán và nhận tiền của tôi cộng với việc đang muốn gom 1 lượng hàng lớn để cung cấp.
thời gian trong lúc lùm xùm,em Hoàng cũng bán được một số món hàng và người mua hàng đã nhận được hàng đúng như cam kêt về chất lượng và thời gian giao hàng.Thấy phản hồi của người bán rất tích cực.cá nhân tôi là người mở ra topic này để nhắc nhở em và mọi người,và cũng là người thiệt hại.nhưng thiết nghĩ với những cố gắng để sửa sai và khắc phục hậu quả 1 cách chân thành của Hoàng trong thời gian vừa qua thì tôi và mọi người cũng nên đón nhận và gửi gắm niềm tin 1 lần nữa vào em nó.mua hàng và ủng hộ em nó
 qua đây cũng mong Mod giúp Hoàng em được đăng bài trở lại để phục vụ anh em,được được chứng tỏ để khôi phục lòng tin và để kiếm thêm thu nhập cải thiện cuộc sống sinh viên còn khó khăn.
 đánh người chạy đi chứ không đánh người quay lại???

----------

iamnot.romeo, josphamduy, thuhanoi

----------

